# Baileys back (extremly pic heavy)



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

so bailey just came in like a min before i got there so here are some pics guys and a video(turn volume down unless u wonna here me being stupid)


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

my fav pic


Video (plz turn sound off cuz im annoying lol sorry about my cam it sucks )


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Western Rider these pictures are awesome 
love them all


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

thank you :}


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

You're welcome

I also love your profile pix


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

edited pic that i like


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I really like this one 
good job


----------



## xXRubyXx (Jun 23, 2013)

WesternRider said:


> edited pic that i like


 
Love this! ;D


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

They are lovely aren't they


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

spent 6 hrs with bailey today here are some pics


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

erm personal space much


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Kailie those pictures are awesome 
love the close up 
she looks happy and healthy


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

here are some more before i decided to be a dumb butt and take bailey to the school field to ride her bareback






can we gooo nowwwww enough with the pictures!!!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

hope bailey is lookin better now then wat she was a few months ago we've worked hard to get her nice again


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes Bailey is better shape now 
her coat is shiny


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

lol i didnt even brush her ! i just took a barely damp cloth to get dirt away..... gota question fer all u HF peoplez bailey has these weird little yellow things on her legs and i cannot get them off with a hard brush anyone guess what they could be i wonna get them off of her


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Pictures from today


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

OMG SHES STICKIN HER TONGUE OUT HEHEHE


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

what are you looking at? stupid human


i caught rainbows in the pic :}


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Kailie very nice pictures of Bailey 


very nice


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like you're really happy and she sounds like a great horse. Great to see so many photos of a happy pair together.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

shes awsome she has her moments but oh well dont we all lolim so happy that shes gotten fatter :}


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

She's gorgeous .


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i think that too :}


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

WesternRider said:


> lol i didnt even brush her ! i just took a barely damp cloth to get dirt away..... gota question fer all u HF peoplez bailey has these weird little yellow things on her legs and i cannot get them off with a hard brush anyone guess what they could be i wonna get them off of her


I didn't see where anyone had answered your question about the "yellow things". It sounds like bot fly eggs, you usually see them on the horses legs, neck and shoulder. There are different ways to remove them.
I really enjoy your pictures, Bailey is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

these yellow thjings are only on her legs i even gave her a bath nd they wouldnt come off... i think shes beautiful as well :} My Black Beauty


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah those are bot eggs. take something hard, like a credit card, and scrape them off, or they hatch and are devils to remove.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh Gosh EWWWWWWw NUUU MY BAAAABBY LOL nasty i havent a clue when she got those poor pretty girl :{


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

How to Eliminate Bot Eggs | eHow


----------

